
Software That Learns by Demonstration - Nanocurrency
https://www.cresta.ai/blog/software-that-learns
======
latte_machiato
It's interesting to see how reinforcement learning is used to assist humans.
This is a great combination of HCI and AI. Emma Brunskill at Stanford -
[https://cs.stanford.edu/people/ebrun](https://cs.stanford.edu/people/ebrun)
\- has a series of work using an RL framework to teach humans faster. For
example, in this work they developed a POMDP to choose pedagogical activities
that will maximize student learning, based on the student's current knowledge.

------
jgoewert
Andrej Karpathy has a nice blog post on this:
[https://medium.com/@karpathy/software-2-0-a64152b37c35](https://medium.com/@karpathy/software-2-0-a64152b37c35)

The idea is that more and more software development will be "deleting" code,
and re-writing that with neural networks.

